# Incra style home made fence ideas please



## Fishandchips (13 Jan 2013)

I have built a table around a small ts200 saw and added a router and some 3/4" track. My thoughts are to make a fence system for the table saw and router similar idea to the incra using the tracks. 

And ideas? Any potential problems? I have got so far and my brain has ceased up!


----------



## JakeS (13 Jan 2013)

Fishandchips":1zefpmo3 said:


> I have built a table around a small ts200 saw and added a router and some 3/4" track. My thoughts are to make a fence system for the table saw and router similar idea to the incra using the tracks.
> 
> And ideas? Any potential problems? I have got so far and my brain has ceased up!



I would be wary of using a two-point fence like that for a table saw simply because it's far more critical that the fence is parallel to the blade - with the router it doesn't matter because it's effectively a single point that the cutting is done at rather than a plane.

If I were to try and build a fence for a table saw mounted on two tracks like that, I would have it attached at three or four points rather than two, to ensure it keeps square... and then it's harder to use with the router, because it needs to be either much thicker, or only used on the less- convenient side.


----------



## Fishandchips (13 Jan 2013)

I have 2 x 45mm guide bars for the tracks and thought about using a wide fence, say 6" wide. I could make it wider to stop more deviation but loose table top room. 

Once aligned and in place I need an idea of securing the fence to the table.


----------



## Mike Wingate (13 Jan 2013)

I have an Incra fence, and I also use this.


----------



## Mike Wingate (13 Jan 2013)

It has dust extracton to the rear through a box and has loads of accessories.


----------



## Mike Wingate (13 Jan 2013)

Improvements to the Right Angle Slide.


----------



## Fishandchips (13 Jan 2013)

Hi mike,

That fence looks just right, would you have any more photos available please?

I don't have the incra system but thought I could make something similar using some threaded bar.


----------



## Mike Wingate (13 Jan 2013)

Only a few.


----------



## Mike Wingate (13 Jan 2013)

I added a handle to the RAS.


----------



## Fishandchips (13 Jan 2013)

Hi mike,

That's great thanks, is the mdf box completely hollow? 

Is that a sacrificial insert in the middle?

How is the T slot constructed? Is it in 2 pieces? Can't quite see from the pics.

Where did you get that nice plywood from, my timber merchant does not stock nice ply like that. Or is it an actual saw handle and not one you have made.

Sorry for all the questions, just the fence looks right up my street.


----------



## Mike Wingate (14 Jan 2013)

The fence is hollow, I nicked the idea from Incra, their's is hollow aluminium extrusion, mine is chunky MDF.
Dovetailed sacrificial insert.
I made the T slot by routing and laminating the front with ply. I was too mean to buy T slot. Axminster then sold some cheap stuff which I bought for my drill press table and fence.
The ply is baltic birch. The table is laminated from 2 pieces to get the thickness.


----------



## Fishandchips (14 Jan 2013)

Much appreciated for all the photos mike, got loads of ideas from them. My fence will either be chunky mdf or Baltic birch ply. I'll post a pic or two when I have done it.


----------



## John51 (3 May 2013)

If using a two-point fence, could the fence alignment be checked by first cutting something like hardboard or very thin ply?


----------

